# Wanna get into 12's and close to 450 rwhp



## 6PTSLO (Aug 3, 2015)

Putting on 285 nitto 555r's. Currently have pacesetter longtubes, 2.5 inch catback. With baby comp cam grind is XR275HR-12 if you want to look specs. Was wondering what the best route to get to my goal of low 12's and 450 rwhp would be. I do plan on superchargin but that's a few years down the road. So any suggestions please keep that in mind. Don't know much about heads or cam so I'm asking for help and suggestions.


----------



## 6PTSLO (Aug 3, 2015)

Forgot to mention this is an ls2 05 M6


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You're in 12s stock so you should be at least mid 12s now. The launch and 60' are the key. M6s are pretty hard to launch and drag for a lot of people. For 450 RWHP you'd be best to get a bigger cam like the StreetSweeper HT and get your heads ported by AI or an out of the box Dart head if you're on a budget. The problem you will find on a budget though is at 450RWHP you'll have to upgrade your clutch, axles and half shafts at the least


----------



## meckeard (Jul 5, 2015)

You may need some suspension mods to help launch. I have an A4 so I can't comment on a stick but I know I had to do a lot to get my car to launch well.


----------

